# My outdoor terrarium



## krillin (Jul 20, 2010)

Here are some pictures from my outdoor terrarium (Netherlands) wich is occupied with Anthony's and Leuco's. There is also a live webcam wich you can find here: http://cam.krillins.com:8080/





































A few weeks ago captured a male Anthony bringing his tadpoles to the waterfall.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice, how do you keep the climate controlled (sunlight heating it too much etc)?


----------



## krillin (Jul 20, 2010)

There is no control of the cilmate (well not really anyway). Below are two pictures created by my weatherstation. They are in degrees though. Roughly the highest temperature in the graph is 97F and the lowest is 32F.



















There is an isolated box wich has a aquariumheating in it. It will keep the temperature to approx 23 degrees at night. For the rest the frogs are most of the time outside in direct sunlight eating..... well everything that goes around in the normal garden.

The isolated box (Called Terra2) looks like this:









Basic setup with feeding hatch on top









isolated, check the entrance/exit for the frogs









inside of the isolated box









planted









build together


----------



## krillin (Jul 20, 2010)

Here is a link to the weblog on the dutch forum. The link uses google translate so it will not be perfect english but you can read between the lines to get a global idea of the setup.

link here: Outdoor terrarium phase 2


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

OK so the box is only for heating at night, and it stays cold enough during the day?


----------



## krillin (Jul 20, 2010)

The heating of the box is on all day so the frogs can take refuge when there is a cold day/night. Last night for example it was 15 degrees (59 fahrenheit). We are slowly going to the winter were temperatures are going below -5 degrees (23 Fahrenheit) so the box is essential for the frogs.

When it's a hot day the water inside the heated box will function as a buffer. It will slowly rise but will never pass 29 degrees (it's an aquariumheating and shuts off at 25 degrees). If i made the waterbuffer twice the size it would not rise at all.

Remember this is an experiment (as you can read in the story above) to see if they can survive during the winter. I started this experiment last year (summer) in a smaller cage. But started Fase2 (with the bigger cage and the heated box) to late. The frogs needed some time to look for the best spots and the temperatures back then were already 2 degrees at night (35 fahrenheit) so i lost some frogs. Only one was smart enough to stay in the heated box during the whole winter (5 months) and survived.

This year i'm starting with a better position. The frogs are already outside for 6 months and almost all of them are sleeping inside the heated box. So i have high hopes for this year.


----------

